# turbo info



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

is there a turbo that i can pick up that will drop right into a urquattro with no modification, but provide more power? also one more thing, i'm looking for someone to reprogram my ecu, who does a good job for a fair price, and can the stock engine handle 1.9Bar of boost? that seems a little high to me. 1 last thing, what would happen if i just put in the 1.9Bar waste gate spring and let everything (including ecu) stock. thanks


_Modified by keyshemoemoe at 3:14 PM 11-23-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: turbo info (keyshemoemoe)*

My car was done by intended acceleration.
Ned Ritchie really knows how to get some great, drivable power from the 10v turbo.
Around 600 bucks for a chip program, and a spring.
2 bennett offers a simular package, for a simular price.
Yes the stock engine car handle more boost, but check with Ned as to how much is a safe level.
I'm running a total of 2.2 bar. (at full boost)
1 bar for normal atmosphereic pressure, and 1.2 bar of boost.
Stock is .8 bar boost, 1.8 full total
There are a few hybrid turbos which are a direct bolt-on, and offer greater performance than the stock unit.
A turbo off of a '92'96 S4 or S6 will allow you to develop boost quicker for less lag time.
You will just have to run water pipes to the turbo, since it's water cooled versus your stock unit which is air cooled(oil).
Running a stiffer spring in a otherwise stock car isn't reccomended.
Most importantly, you could cause an overboost condition, and that could lead to some costly repairs when you hear a loud bang from under the hood.
I know of a guy that's running 24psi...but he's insane, and has the money to get the engine built again after blowing it up.
Other that that you can overboost, and your fuel cut-off will kick in eratically, driving you insane, and slowing the car down.


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: turbo info (Sepp)*

thanks for the info. what turbo came stock on the s4/s6? was that a k26? and what needs to be done to convert it to water cooled?


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: turbo info (keyshemoemoe)*

One more question, i was looking into chip tuning for the coupe and came across TAP (Total Audi Performance) and they are selling a chip/WG spring combo that claims to add 65+hp for $495. Has anyone ever used this kit? is it any good? And also thought i read on Neds' site that they'll match competitors prices? Is this true? If so i'll just go with Neds product as he seems very creditable. One last thing... if i installed the s4 turbo(read question above) and the chip what would happen? would the s4 turbo even be that much of an advantage? would i need a different chip/even need Neds chip? could i still run an otherwise "stock" engine?
Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello!
Read on this page
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2935310
Did a bleed/controlled boost setup last saturday
on a 165hp Edition Specialé urquattro.
Works fine!
-- Limited the ECU-intake pressure to 0.5BAR
-- In addition to a N/A bar wastegate-spring we
controlled pressure from the intake to the top
of wastegate, had the dashmounted boostmeter
connected at the inntake, and measured the
inntake boost to 2BAR.
Works fine for little money...
btw, AAN (urS4/6 20V) features a KKK K24.


_Modified by WAUOla at 9:10 AM 11-25-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_btw, AAN (urS4/6 20V) features a KKK K24.

The MC2 engine features a K24 as well, while the MC1 has a K26


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

What turbo would have the better results for both low lag but high power boost? the k24 or k26? and whos chip should i run with the turbo?


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (keyshemoemoe)*

after looking around some more, i'm going to go with a water cooled turbo, any suggestions for a turbo with quick spool(by 3,500 full boost) that will get me past the 300-350hp mark? i've heard about k26 hotside t3 or t4 hybrid turbos, would they do the trick? and would they need to be converted over to water cooled? otherwise, whats a good turbo?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (keyshemoemoe)*

Past 300-350hp, no lag, and full boost by 3K








Honestly, start out with the waste gate spring and chip first and go from there. Getting 350hp out of a 10vt is going to take more then a few bolt ons, honestly I'd consider a 20vt swap, and then modifying the 20vt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yep. It's farily easy getting 250 out of a 10VT, but anything above that is going to cost serious money. A 20VT is a better deal in the long run.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

There's something like just sub 300 HP that can be wrung out of a 10v
Something like 297 or so.
After that, it's actually cheaper (and easier) to go the route that Quattro Krant mentioned.
You can check with 2 bennett on the west coast, and force 5 on the east coast for a 3B, or a AAN 20v. (if given the choice, go with the 3B...the oil pan is needed on either engine)
Numerous 20v swaps have been done, so theres a wealth of information on this.
After the swap, 500 HP is possible, and the car can still be driven in regular traffic.


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

yeah i've been looking for a 20vt


----------

